# Very small thing, but BIG to me



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

Just realized that my "status" hadn't been updated, and it felt like a million bucks to change it from "married" to "divorced".

WOO HOO!!!

:smthumbup:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Glad you are happy about it!!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

LOL! It's the little things that mean the most! &#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> LOL! It's the little things that mean the most! &#55357;&#56833;
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Tell me about it...my GF is just short of 5 feet...


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

SamuraiJack said:


> Tell me about it...my GF is just short of 5 feet...


:lol:

Wish there was a "double like" button....


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

SamuraiJack said:


> Tell me about it...my GF is just short of 5 feet...


What you did there, I see it. Lol


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Glad you are happy about it!!!


Happy when I changed it, but REALLY happy now.


----------



## Sandie (Mar 31, 2015)

SamuraiJack said:


> Tell me about it...my GF is just short of 5 feet...


Big things come in small packages!

Just ask my old BF


----------



## lindacolbert (Apr 3, 2015)

Its good that you are positive in life. Same here..


----------

